# Going rate for Worldmark points?



## ranpar01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Just joined but have been lurking for a while...love the info here.  I've been searching older posts to see what the going rate for worlmark points are but haven't seen anything recent.  All the posts I've seen are from 2008 and 2007.  

I've been following some eBay auctions from Timeshare Angels and it seems like for a 10,000 point buy-in it's around 35 to 40 cents per point (excluding the transfer fee and closing costs).  Is this about what others are seeing as well?  It seems like Timeshare Angels have been around awhile and are pretty solid.  Anyone bought recently?

I'm also considering just buying in at 6,000 points and getting the additonal points i need as I need them.  That seems to be a popular option and makes sense to me.

thanks!

Randy


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 12, 2009)

6,000 credits a good option. But from the standpoint of optimizing your m/f per credit, your best price point is 7k, but 6k is one of the most common account sizes. 

Price per credit on e-bay is good starting point. When evaluating the range of auctions, pay some attention to the number of credits available on the account. In general you can rent credits for about 5-6 cents per credit. So to get to the "true" price per credit on an auction, you have to discount the price by the number of credits * 0.05. 

Accounts can be fully loaded = no borrowing of future credits, and a full allocation of this years, and the prior years allocation. So a 6k account, would typically have 18k to be considered fully loaded.

Hope this helps. If you pull the trigger, I think you find WM to be one the most flexible timeshare products available.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 12, 2009)

Please be sure to watch for Closing costs of up to 500 to handle a one page document and requesting maintenance fee reimbursements

When you ad in all costs the current (average)  range is 49 -53 cents depending on if the account has 1 x or 2 x the annual credits  

In theory I won a fully loaded (12,000 available) at $1,551/6000 or 26 cents with ad ons the total price was $2641/6000 or 44 cents (low end of the average) - owner rescinded his POA to the reseller, got a credit through a credit card dispute - blasted the reseller through eBay feedback  - fortunately it wasn't my first purchase so I knew it was going south in time to still have all of my ammunition


----------

